# Red Tailed Sharks and Tetras?



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

im about to head out to the fish store to take advantage of a sale and somthing ive wanted and my girlfriends wanted for a while now.. im going to get 3-4 fruitloop tetras and 3 red tailed sharks, just wondering if these guys will kill each other?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't buy the fruit tetras! They're dyed fish! 
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=72


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

ok well after reading about it i have decided against them and will most likely switch to some clown loaches or a few tiger barbs but back to my question will the red tailed be fine with the others?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

AndyCollins said:


> ok well after reading about it i have decided against them and will most likely switch to some clown loaches or a few tiger barbs but back to my question will the red tailed be fine with the others?


what size tank are the RTS going in?


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

all of them will be going in to a 55 gallon


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I would only get 1 Red Tail Shark. They can be aggressive towards their own kind.

Tiger Barbs are fine with them, but I suggest you get 6+.

As for the Loaches.....well there are tons of arguements/debates on here. Some don't fell a 55g would be good for them and others are ok with it. There are other types of Loaches that are just as cool and could live in a 55g forever. Yoyo loaches, Polka dot loaches, and Zebra Loaches are 3 that would be excellent for a 55g. I would get 5-6 of 1 type.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Andy:

IMHO three would be a good number of RTS except that your tank is 55G and these fish do indeed grow to a 6" to 7" length (or at least they do in a 110G tank) and hence two would be appropriate.

When young the larger one will bully the smaller one but it will reduce his aggravation of other fish.

When both are approximately 4" the bullying will cease as the smaller RTS will not put up with it any longer.

When they become full adults (which is approximately a year) they will settle down to some extent and very rarely bother other fish.

My adult RTS' enjoy laying in wood and rock holes* and they also enjoy hanging out in my plants.

TR

*Unbelievable, based upon the literature, but they will share these holes with Pleco's.


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

absolutly awsome answers im going to proceed to get 2 of them and a few tiger barbs. thanks alot guys for the advice.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

my red tailed (rts) shark gets on great with my clown loaches. they share the same cave. ive had no problems with them. as for the rts and barbs my rts put them in their place. the rts only seems to show agression to dark coloured fish.


----------

